

Orleans – Distributed Virtual Actors for Programmability and Scalability - michaelsbradley
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/orleans/

======
CmonDev
Unfortunately, this is not a proper replacement for the Axum project that they
killed for some lame reason:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axum_(programming_language)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axum_\(programming_language\))

[http://download.microsoft.com/download/B/D/5/BD51FFB2-C777-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/B/D/5/BD51FFB2-C777-43B0-AC24-BDE3C88E231F/Axum%20Programmers%20Guide.pdf)

Now people will be choosing Akka.NET instead.

~~~
el_tone
Orleans is more of a distributed RPC framework using message passing than a
true actor framework. Take a look at BeeHive:
[https://github.com/aliostad/BeeHive](https://github.com/aliostad/BeeHive)

~~~
pacala
I'm scratching my head a bit on what "actor framework" really means. The only
mildly interesting feature I see in BeeHive examples is the Channel, which
looks like an asynchronous RPC, perhaps with ordering. Can someone please give
an "elevator pitch" example of what "true actor framework" is and how it's
different than async RPCs?

